# Wet sanding advice



## Boxstercol (Mar 5, 2013)

Looking for a bit of advice from all you knowledgable people...

I wet sanded the first quarter of my bonnet after touching in a few stone chips & was pleased with the result. However, in certain lights the 'reflection' is slightly different & it almost looks like the bonnet has got a 'kink' in it. Furthermore, there are some very slight ripples where I think that the block i used for the wet & dry was too small (I used a small rubber). In bright sunlight its absolutely fine, but when the light starts to go its noticeable. The colour is a dark metallic grey, almost black.

I did this about 18 months ago & was happy to live with it but now I've picked up a nasty stone chip on the front bumper which is going to require paint. It's got me thinking that maybe I should get the bonnet painted at same time, but I'd rather not if I can help it.

Appreciate it is difficult to pass judgement from a description, but can't get a picture of it to post. Will further wet sanding improve the bonnet (by someone who knows what they are doing!!:lol??

Hopefully this will be the case & I can settle for just a bumper repaint.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Boxstercol said:


> Looking for a bit of advice from all you knowledgable people...
> 
> I wet sanded the first quarter of my bonnet after touching in a few stone chips & was pleased with the result. However, in certain lights the 'reflection' is slightly different & it almost looks like the bonnet has got a 'kink' in it. Furthermore, there are some very slight ripples where I think that the block i used for the wet & dry was too small (I used a small rubber). In bright sunlight its absolutely fine, but when the light starts to go its noticeable. The colour is a dark metallic grey, almost black.
> 
> ...


Do you have a paint gauge? You sanded once and I take it that you compounded and polished. If you strike through and you were planning to repaint anyway, then go for it.


----------



## Danl94 (Mar 10, 2016)

Rubber blocks aren't that great. They still mold around the repair which will leave a ripple like finish. Best to glue a plastic spreader to it or use a proper hard block that is not flexible for best results


----------

